

German president says whistleblowers like Snowden merit respect - 1337biz
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/german-president-says-whistleblowers-snowden-merit-respect-143315683.html

======
mtgx
Many German politicians, including Merkel seem to be talking against the mass
spying, but they haven't shown any proof yet that they actually mean it.
Giving Snowden asylum would be excellent proof.

